# Nokia 6265i Endless Reboot



## Stanhope (Apr 14, 2008)

So I've had my 6265i for a year and a half now and everything has been fine it, great phone. Then a few weeks back it would boot to the home screen with my wallpaper and then shut off, turn back on, and then it would be usable. I go to restart the phone tonight and when I turn it back on, it gets to the home screen for a second and then shuts back off, and it keeps doing this.

I removed the battery and tried another, didn't work and now just freezes at the set time screen and continues to reboot.

I'm not sure what to do now, it's out of warranty and my wsp just stopped doing wireless as they have been boighyt by Verizon, but I'm not a Verizon customer, yet.... So should I contact my wsp or Nokia about this?


----------

